# Dogs in a Motorhome ?



## nukeadmin

Julie and I have been toying with the idea of taking on a travelling companion with us.

We have never owned a dog, although we have 2 cats in the UK.

Can current motorhoming dog owners pass on some hints/tints about how you live in a mh with a dog ?

What breeds would be suitable for life on the road ? We want a dog that is of medium size only.

Finally if we did finally decide to take the plunge, where would we be able to get a puppy from in France ?


----------



## Malc

Hi Dave,
Everything is reasonable until it gets wet! Dogs love their exercise but have feet like mops!
Seriously dogs are lovable creatures we have two Kings Charles spaniels, they are getting on a bit now (in relation to their expected lifespan) one 8 and another 9 (see photos `on the road again`) they always seem to lay 1, on the area you wish to access, 2 in front of the `fridge door` 3 in front of the bog door.
They are wonderful companions and enjoy their walks and funny enough people stop to make a fuss of them and talk to you even going out of their way to see you with the dogs, whereas if you were alone they would perhaps ignore or at the best nod to acknowledge you.
The downside in my case the youngest of my two has a bad heart (a trait of the breed) and it costs us now over £100 per 5 weeks for pills to keep him alive, the oldest has blocked tear ducts (another trait) and the cream for her eyes is £30 every 5-6 weeks!
We find that there are restrictions on places we visit with the dogs (NO DOGS ALLOWED) like the height barriers we get annoyed. 
There are many smallish breeds its a matter of taste. Im afraid I am unaware of places in France where you can get a dog.
Regards malc


----------



## Anonymous

Can't help with France I'm afraid but our dog Jazz always comes with us over here. In the last couple of years we've been through caravans, tents, campers & motorhomes - he's quite used to it now. He likes sitting in the drivers seat if he's on his own cos he thinks he 's in charge when I'm not there I suppose. :? 
Sleeping isn't a problem now we've got a 6 berth - he sleeps on my double bed. (Why do I need a 6 berth when there's only me & 2 kids? Ask the dog!) When we're travelling he likes to sit on the rear bunk & look out of the back, or just go to sleep.
On site he often prefers to be in the van; outside on most sites he has to be tied up but he's quite good at staying by my side even if he isn't tied up, on sites that allow it. We've just started that a couple of weekends ago. 
Goes without saying that you need to have nappy bags or similar with you at all times & be ready to scoop the poop. Jazz is fussy - likes to go in long grass so won't normally perform until we've reached the dog walk area.
Some sites don't allow dogs.
You need a good vacuum cleaner on board that will pick up the hairs. It's a good idea to try & persuade the dog to only use one seat & use a throw or blanket on it, unless you can get him/her to use a basket or dog bed (if you've got the floor space that is).
I like having the dog with us because although he's not vicious in any way he does put people off coming too close if I don't know them & won't let anyone in the van if its parked up & we're not there. They don't know he's had severe eyesight problems since he was a pup & probably can't see them very well anyway!  
I suppose he's quite a large dog to have in a van as he's a collie x labrador but then I have never been particularly fond of small dogs. We have friends who travel with a Jack Russell in their motorhome & another couple have a German Shepherd Dog but they've got a caravan so the dog travels in the boot of the car & stays in the awning, not allowed in the van. That's a bit more difficult when you've got a motorhome as the dog can't differentiate between travelling & being on site.
Sorry I've rambled on a bit here.


----------



## Anonymous

Just read Malc's post & endorse that having a dog with me does make it easier to chat to people and make friends as strangers often comment on his unusual looks (pink nose).
Other dog owners are usually very nice people! :lol:


----------



## 89411

we have never had a problem with our dogs - before holly we had three dogs and took them all camping sometimes 

holly has been with us loads and she knows where to lay - the getting wet thing is a problem as is the no dogs thing - this can restrict your visiting quite a bit - but have noticed that in france they seem to be a little more dog friendly - a lot of theme parks have day kennels

i do worry about the leaving holly in the van for long periods especially when hot and i suppose this will be more a problem if you full time

i would say go for something like a lab - although they like lots of exercise they are quite calm and like to sleep a lot - border collies are a bit biostrous - alstaions moult all the time - we did have a rotty cross and he was lovely

as for were to get a dog from in france - no idea but would imagine they have some sort of rescue/ rehoming service so would try to find them

On that thought it may be best to go for an older dog - could imagine puppy stage would be a bit frought in a van  :roll:


----------



## 89122

Jack Russels are great fun , go for it.
woof woof


----------



## Raine

*yorkie*

:lol: i have a little yorkie bitch, but leave her with my friend, who has two other dogs, so she has a holiday, and i have one, might take her sometime, tho i wouldnt like leaving her in the van, and you cant take them everywhere, including the beach sometimes, and she wouldnt fit on the scooter, and i would probably forget the alarm was on if she needed a wee at night, NOT NICE!!!!!  8O they sure are blessings from God tho, give a load of love, and don't ask for much in return.


----------



## 88838

just been reading motor caravan, readers letter about adapting 'garage' area as kennel - has your supervan got a garage!? or has Julie put the washing machine in there :wink: or is it just full of wine n bread n crepes  ??


8)


----------



## 89146

*Dogs in a Motorhome?*

I bought my motorhome for the sole purpose of travelling my dogs to dog shows up and down the country, most involve an overnight stay and there are facilities on the showgrounds - so there are lots of us doing it, be it in motorhomes or caravans. 8) 
My little Hymer has accommodated three adults and four Dalmatians (all puppies) although I hesitate to do that again, I regularly travel with one human companion and three dogs. We use the awning to feed them, and entertain them while I am cooking and in the evenings after walkies I make up the dinette double and we all sit on that watching TV or DVD. I have bunk beds and sleep on the bottom one with my dog, my friend has the double with her two.  
I do cover all soft furnishings with a flannelette sheet then vetbed over the top (looks like sheepskin but washes easily) as they get very muddy paws and leap about everywhere. :? Travelling, we use harnesses or cages attached by seatbelts and stop frequently so they can stretch their legs.
Regarding acquiring one in France, why not get one over here? The Kennel Club has loads of info on its website on breed characteristics, plus details of breeders and rescue organisations (every breed has one). You need it to be microchipped and rabies/tick vaccinated then you can go to France straight away, but not come back for 6 months (the French are far more lenient than we are) unless you give enough time for the full pet passport scheme requirements to be met here first (takes 6 months as the dog has to be re-checked) again the Kennel Club can advise.
I do agree than at older dog will be far less trouble :roll: 
Above all, don't rush the decision!

Gill


----------



## Anonymous

> I bought my motorhome for the sole purpose of travelling my dogs to dog shows up and down the country,


Well a kindred soul, tho I'm trying to take the kids away in it as well. I liked the idea of staying at the shows, but the ones I've looked at so far charge for the whole show, and I thought £35 for one night was a bit steep. Have you found they will reduce it if you are only staying 1 night?
We must find one where we are on the same day and meet up. I can't remember off hand which group you are. I'm in gundogs and going to Windsor and East of England.

Going back to the original question - I could not imagine life without a dog, but they are a tie and a responsibility. Although I have not had one myself a lot of people recommend retired greyhounds as wonderful pets, which contrary to expectation do not require a lot of exercise. Perhaps they think they have done that.... There is a particular problem in Spain, where they can suffer from terrible cruelty. If you might be interested in this, I can probably find some info.



> just been reading motor caravan, readers letter about adapting 'garage' area as kennel - has your supervan got a garage!?


Is that the current mag? I have been pondering on the potential for this should I ever win the lottery.

Raine - I think I could have guessed you would have a Yorkie!!

Andrea.


----------



## 89146

*Dogs in a motorhome?*

Hi Andrea,
We are Utility and I will be motorhome-ing at east of England (I know it's close but don't fancy the A14 on a weekday) 8O going to Windsor on Saturday there and back in the car as it's only 2 hours.
Yes the sites are expensive for one night esp. those with no showers but they do vary. for example Leeds (Harewood House) is about £9. If you go to Stafford as a member of the Agricultural society it's around £8 instead of £25. :lol: No discount for one night but at least you can leave the van to clear up and convert to driving later on, as you fall out of bed and walk straight to the benches.
What do you have? I have a friend in Flatcoats and one of the trainers at ringcraft is a lab. exhibitor, we also have Gill Tully there most weeks (Welsh Springers) 8) 
Do look out for a short fat 40-something female being towed along by spotties. The van is a Hymer 524 (Overcab bed style) BU03 HZZ usually abandoned approximately in a pitch at an angle.
If you let me have your surname or dog show name I can look you up on the benches if we are on the same day.

Kind regards,

Gill (Polidot Dalmatians)
Showing Polidot Partythyme (you have been warned - mad dog 8O )


----------



## 88838

Andrea, yes it's the current [August!] issue. Will try later in the week to scan and pm it, it's very short not worth buying mag for on it's own

8)


----------



## 88781

We have a JRT too and she loves to come away in the M/H at any opportunity  M&D


----------



## 91460

I agree with spottydog about the difficulty of bringing a dog into the UK.I suggest that you do some homework on the breed that you're interested in and contact several breeders of your chosen breed.Sometimes older dogs become available.Personally I would be careful of rescue dogs as they usually come with some probs.

I'm eagerly awaiting the arrival of our first MH this week.
What are the drawbacks of travelling with dogs???(other than the obvious rain.mud,rabbits,other dogs ect)
I have 3 Border Terriers and used a trailer tent for the past few years.
Also looking forward to the Munster Circuit this year.
Ann


----------



## DABurleigh

Dave,

Being a Golden Retriever fan I would say a dog can be a brilliant member of the family, whether or not fulltiming in a motorhome. People are friendlier when you have a dog. It becomes the talking point that breaks the ice. However:

1) Don't rush into it. Think it through very carefully. Research the breeder's reputation before buying.
2) I wouldn't want a puppy at its most destructive stage left unattended in my motorhome for more than a minute. However, you miss out on a lot by buying an adult dog.
3) A dog is just like children - parental effort up front in their formative stages reaps dividends downstream.

As you are on broadband, have a look at a Golden dancing to "Grease":

http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/video/news/living/dogdance1.wmv

Dave


----------



## Anonymous

We love the dancing dog! Daughter now wants to train ours to do the same but to Eminem. I don't think so! :evil:


----------



## Anonymous

Tilly is our hyperactive 4 year old Jack Russell x Beagle who's spent (literally) half her life in our van and widely travelled in Europe. Sometimes walkies is a pain, but on balance, I think she's an asset. 

Travelling with a dog is slower but I guess most of the other benefits and problems are obvious. Here's my 2p, which I'm sure some will disagree with:

- For minimum hassle go for a bitch rather than a dog and have it neutered. 

- Avoid pedigrees. They are bread solely for looks which often results in behaviour and health problems. Do you want a fashion accessory or a companion?

- Get a puppy and make van-life part of it's life from day 1.

- Be aware that some European countries won't let some breeds enter. e.g. I think Staffs can't be taken into France.

- If your van feels a bit small it will be worse with a dog.

- Rescue dogs have pros and cons. You can generally see what you're getting (as opposed to guessing with a puppy) but some have been mistreated and may never get over it.

Good luck.

Chris


----------



## Anonymous

> Also looking forward to the Munster Circuit this year


Looks like we have another dog showing member. Should we have a seperate "page".
I would like to do Munster sometime and would love to know what is involved dogs and van 'wise.
Ann_holly - your profile is not terribly informative - are you Ireland based , or elsewhere.
Andrea.


----------



## 89411

> For minimum hassle go for a bitch rather than a dog and have it neutered


yes would definately agree with this - we have had for dogs and one bitch - she is much more docile and loving

and definately get it nutered - even dogs are best / calmer nutered


----------



## 91460

> Avoid pedigrees. They are bread solely for looks which often results in behaviour and health problems. Do you want a fashion accessory or a companion?
> 
> Thats not the case IMO good breeders breed for health and temperment then looks.


Ann_holly - your profile is not terribly informative - are you Ireland based , or elsewhere.
Sorry updated now.Originaly from Co Kerry
Been to the Munster twice now.No camping at Killarney and Limerick but people do.I think if you get there early enough the attendants let you through.
Ann Sorry quotes havn't worked.I need to practice more.


----------



## 88781

Chris, Interesting point you made about staffies not being allowed into France, is there somewhere I can find out for sure on breed types allowed/disallowed into France?
A friend of mine owns two Staffs and is planning a 3 week holiday in the south of France next year taking his dogs too in the M/H.


----------



## phoenix

*pets*

We've travelled with a dog for years, til last one died some yrs ago.

I agree, have dog or bitch neutered. Our dogs, all male, gave us no problems. In first m/h, sherpa, slept on floor beside bed on his blanket no trouble. In fact, got excited when blanket taken into van as he knew we were off on another adventure!

Be firm but consistent with rules and both you and dog will be much happier.

Our last was a lab/alsation cross, very soppy really but alsation colouring meant van was safe! Never a break-in, until we were dogless. 

I refuse to pay pounds for a pedigree, especially with the medical probs some have, so have always had a cross, usually from neighbours who have an unexpected bundle to find homes for!

Have fun and enjoy! The first year of training is the worst.....for many years, hopefully, of companionship and trust (which should be on both sides)


----------



## RobMD

Get a Dog by all means - but as a companion, not an object to swank about. Don't get a dog because you fancy one, but rather because you really want one.

Breed should not be important. Size needs to be considered with respect to who and where it will live (A Great Dane in a Hi-Top would be impractical to say the least!).
In my opinion, it is more important to get a dog that you feel BELONGS with you - and that also takes to you.

I have always had rescue dogs, because I feel that I am giving a dog a good home, and possibly saving its life. Sure they may have problems - but rarely nothing that cannot be overcome with love and understanding.

Like a young child, it will need to be taught and require Gentle Discipline, but will do its best to please you.


----------



## 89411

ccasion5: Here Here RobMD

totally agree with you - holly was a rescue - she was very nervous when we got her 
the first time we saw her in the kennel we knew she was for us despite the fact she was barking and growling at anyone who went near - we had to push hard for the staff to let us get her out and see what she was like with the kids 

I'm glad we did - she is the most wonderful, loving well behaved dog and fantastic with kids  

i strongly beleive that she would have been put to sleep if we had not insisted


----------



## Judy

*Dogs abroad/France*

 
we rescued our Springer Spaniel at 6 months and 2 weeks later she went to the Shepton Mallet Show for the week-end and was as good as gold whereas at home she was initially destructive with video tapes books etc until she settled down.
Jaulile comes everywhere with us and we have spent quite a bit of time in France and haven't had a problem with her, she just loves camping and water and Mud!
A medium sized dog is a good bet, we found Toilettages in France (that is grooming shops) will often have info on dogs needing a home. One place we went to for Jabu's tick and worm treatment South of Troyes on the N19 I think but not sure now well on the same road futher south we found a large pet place that also sold dogs/puppies. Also large vets might have some details.


----------



## 91186

Have had two West Highland White Terriers in the last 28 years weve always taken them with us in caravans now in my daughters motor home if they get wet dry them ours gives lots of love and its someone to talk to when you fall out with the wife,without a dog motor home holidays wouldnt be as enjoyable go for it .


----------



## carolgavin

We have a year old english setter Neo who comes with us when we travel and he has been no problem at all. He isn't neutered as he will be used at stud, but depending on the breed neutering is probably a good idea. Breed versus mongrel/rescue well theres a can of worms totally dependent on you. Personally I like to see what I'm getting size etc something you can't tell from indeterminate puppy from whoever BUT thats only my opinion and every person will tell you different. As for cons you have to consider that a lot of places do not accept dogs and you can't just pop into a wee cafe etc for a bite to eat as they aren't allowed in. A lot more planning goes into your trip but I wouldn't be without him.


----------



## Anonymous

MandyandDave,

I think I found the info on dogs which couldn't be imported into France on a link of the Defra web site for 'other countries regulations'. This was a couple of years ago and I can't find it now.

If you want to dig, a good place to start might be http://www.defra.gov.uk/animalh/quarantine/index.htm

Interestingly, 3rd July saw EU harmonisation on the PETS travel scheme. Hadn't expected this - lots of info at http://www.defra.gov.uk/animalh/quarantine/quarantine/regulation/eu_reg_qa.htm

Hopefully this will put an end to some of the dafter aspects of the regulations like we experienced a couple of years ago - we wanted to start our winter break in Ireland, then travel from there to France. We had to scratch the plan because although you've been able to take a dog to Eire for years and we had a pet passport, there was no PETS agreement between Eire and france....

Chris


----------



## Anonymous

wassand said:


> Have had two West Highland White Terriers in the last 28 years weve always taken them with us in caravans now in my daughters motor home if they get wet dry them ours gives lots of love and its someone to talk to when you fall out with the wife,without a dog motor home holidays wouldnt be as enjoyable go for it .


we to had a westie who sadley died 6 years ago but she was great fun to take camping, in those day's we had a harmony and because of my size(6foot 4inches)we had to make up two single bed's and the double any way one night at about two in the morning she decides to get up and take a stroll around the bed,now we always use a king size quilt on our bed,theirs a gap between the front seat's covered by the quilt of course the dog walk's over this and drops like a stone taking the quilt with her but worse still she didnt want to get back up and lay their sleeping so i had to get up onto my knees and lift her out whilst my wife retreved the quilt (it wasnt funny at the time.


----------



## 89555

*Pets in the Motorhome*

Hamish my four year old Dachshund always accompanies me and loves just been around as I am often on my own I find that he is good company. Occasionally I take the girls (two bitches) and they are all well behaved in the van I have made a lot of friends just by having Hamish and he is worth every thing to me. His love and just being there is beyond measure. All I can say if you love dogs! then they should be part of you


----------



## 91958

haylingchrist said:


> - If your van feels a bit small it will be worse with a dog.


And don't I know it!!
I got my converted Bedford before I got my dogs, and it was perfect for me on my own. Not big enough to live in full-time, but fine for a few weeks at a time.

Then I got my first mongrel - and he just kept growing to about twice the size of his Mum! The bed started to feel a bit small with him on it, but he kept me lovely and warm in the winter 8)

I got the second dog before the first one stopped growing - luckily I don't think he'll be as big as the first one!
But now I find myself waking up perched on the edge of the bed while they're sprawled right across the rest of it! :roll:

The floor space is very small - if they both stand up there's no space for me!

But I wouldn't be without them now, they're great fun, very daft and loving, but look and sound quite fierce which suits me fine as I always wild-camp 

Only a week or so before I get my bigger van now, and I'm SSOOOOO looking forward to getting a good nights sleep in it! :mrgreen:


----------



## 89139

Hi

Have just returned this very hour from a few days in Somerset. I agree dogs and motorhomes go together like bread and jam. Our two are rescue dogs Esmie is an undersized Westie with the heart of an elephant, Ollie is a Scottie who thinks he is a Doberman. We don,t go any were with out them and all though people may say we spoil them they are very good, friendly and part of there job is to help MH security, what better deterrent is there than having a dog on board. I also would never pay lots of money for a deliberatly bread dog (donations yes which I have done), just because of those breaders who do it just for the cash with out thought  (I am not starting an arguement I am well aware that this is not all breeders) besides which we stopped selling each other years ago.

I am convinced that our terrible two :angel12: love it as much as we do. We have to prize Ollie out of the front passenger seat to go to his own.

We never get tired of the " Oh look black and white" it still makes us smile  


Regards Rolley :wave:


----------



## 91958

Rolley said:


> We have to prize Ollie out of the front passenger seat to go to his own.


Don't they just love those front seats! 
My 2 fight over the driver's seat with the loser having to make do with the passenger seat. I'll leave them there while I go into shop etc, and they just sit there watching the world go by till I come back. :dog: :dog:

The bigger dog usually ends up in the driver's seat, which isn't good for me - he slobbers all over the steering wheel! :hmph:


----------



## 89146

I took a single spotty to a show recently and left her to travel on the dinette seat. Within ten minutes she was whining until I fetched her up front where she settled on the passenger seat, looking down her nose at everyone. Having to wear her harness in the front was no deterrent but she couldn't curl up to go to sleep as she overhangs the seat a bit, but she ended up sitting and leaning against the seat back with her eyes shut. (A bit like my human passengers when I have them :roll: )
She always manages to wake up and glare at lorry drivers when we overtake them, they are usually quite surprised to see her 8O 8O especially the foreign ones who think she's driving :lol: 

Gill


----------



## Anonymous

our dog use'd to bark at motorbikes i told her even if she caught one she wouldnt know how to ride it.they would stay behind and wave at her it would drive you insane
pete


----------



## Anonymous

*Pet Dogs*

We travel and camp with our two dogs one is Lhasa Apso (brilliant small dog friendly faithfull good friend)other is Yorkie large one,the best lovable pal anyone could ask for .We never leave them behind as they love to come one keyword sends them into state of exitement that is Seaside.
They sleep at night on driver and passenger seats we place a pet bed on the seats first which on return home is washed ready for next trip.They really are a delightful addition to our life of motorhoming,although,we like to get off only in favourable weather.
Cheers--Trekker


----------



## badger

*canine companions*

So nice to read that a lot of you take their dogs when motormoming. We have a Alsation cross (99% alsation and 1% collie) called Harry, we do take him whenever we can. Someone asked us, in a small van where does he sleep, the answer is where the hell he likes!!! :? seriously, for some unexplainable reason he manages to get his bulk onto the passenger seat a curl up. When he is tied outside, we have a fiamma wind out awning and find it easier to put windbreaks each side to stop him wrapping his lead around the awning legs.

Badger


----------



## 88789

hiya i have always had german shepherds and have owned one rottie, but for a motorhome no way, just too big and they shed hair always. after my last shepherd died aged 12 i wanted a dog thad didnt shed hair got fedup vacuuming twice a day. i now have a westie (peggy) what charactors these are, i have no hesitation in recommending a westie a perfect size for a motorhome and they don't shed so you won't need a vacuum. but you pays your money and makes your choice. i wish you well in your search for the right dog i would never be without one.

Lou and Carol.


----------



## 88923

I have two rescue dogs of my own and never go in the MH without them. There would be a riot if I tried it. Both are x breeds and both moult, get wet, muddy, sit where you want to go and generally make a nuisance of themselves in the MH.

I wouldnt be without them for a minute of my hols. 

I've always had rescue dogs, for the past 30 years or so and every time one dies I go through the 'never again, I can't bear the upset of losing them'........ for a few days. Then it's back to the Rescue Centre 'just in case there's one there to keep the other one company'......

Yes, they are a huge responsibility but what great rewards they bring.
They want from you....food, water, a warm bed and love.
There's nothing like being greeted at the door by someone (with a waggy tail) that is really absoloutly delighted to see you. No matter what sort of rotten day you may have had, they greet you with such fervour that you can put the day's troubles behind you.

Maybe I'm a bit soppy but my dogs give me far more than I could ever give them.

Banjo 8)


----------

